# Amstaff bloodline - pedigree included



## tanked402 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello all,

I have my beautiful girl karma and we just got her pedigree in the mail and i was wondering if anyone out here could give me some insight to her lineage. Alot of champions it seems but dont know if that really means much.

I dont really know much about the lines but would love to learn, again i have zero idea about lines and if they are well known or desired or whatever but im sure some of you will.























Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

You have what's called a Pitterstaff, or an American Pit Bull Terrier with a Staff infection. LOL. There are some lines in your pup's ped that are also in my UKC APBTs. Perdue, Fraja EC, and Storytime. (Here's my pup's Ped: h2o's Providence Strikes Again)

The CH and GCH mean that someone took some time to put show titles on their dogs, and the judges liked what they saw. Your pup's lines are what we would call Show lines. I love her brindle!!


----------



## tanked402 (Mar 22, 2017)

So not a purebred staffy then. Is that because of dual registries where both breeds can be interchanged because of the similarities. 
Im guessing her being a show line is pretty good? And thanks I also love her brindle it was love at first sight.

So another question i have if she is mixed with apbt then is she still close enough to the staff breed standard if mom and dad won conformity titles? I was under the impression in order to win best of breed they had to be pure but i guess it just means they fit the standard enough

Maybe i dont see it or i just dont know what to look for or not far enough back in your dogs pedigree but i didnt see any similar lines. Again im prolly just completely missing it just curious

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Indie said:


> You have what's called a Pitterstaff, or an American Pit Bull Terrier with a Staff infection. LOL. There are some lines in your pup's ped that are also in my UKC APBTs. Perdue, Fraja EC, and Storytime. (Here's my pup's Ped: h2o's Providence Strikes Again)
> 
> The CH and GCH mean that someone took some time to put show titles on their dogs, and the judges liked what they saw. Your pup's lines are what we would call Show lines. I love her brindle!!


Where is the Pit Bull in the pedigree. I went some generations back and all I saw were AST. I know all AST go back to APBT eventually but I didn't see any recent back cross to APBT.



tanked402 said:


> So not a purebred staffy then. Is that because of dual registries where both breeds can be interchanged because of the similarities.
> Im guessing her being a show line is pretty good? And thanks I also love her brindle it was love at first sight.
> 
> So another question i have if she is mixed with apbt then is she still close enough to the staff breed standard if mom and dad won conformity titles? I was under the impression in order to win best of breed they had to be pure but i guess it just means they fit the standard enough
> ...


Your dog is an AST, because your dog is AKC registered and that is the breed name given to Pit Bulls that were AKC regustered. Today most AST and APBT are very different, as AKC is a closed registry and the dogs have been bred to a different standard within their own gene pool. Your dog is considered "pure bred" as your dog is AKC registered and can be shown in AKC conformation as an AST. How well your dog does in the show ring depends on how good your dog's conformation is, how well she conforms to the standard. I would talk to your dog's breeders more about your interest in showing and questions you have about the bloodlines, though people here willing to help of course.m


----------



## tanked402 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have talked to the breeder a little bit about showing. He apparently shows most of his own dogs and handles for other ppl as well. I thought because she was akc reg she was full ast just wondered if her lines were any good. Iirc ukc will let you register with akc papers but not the other way around which would make me believe you would run into more ukc apbt mixed with dual reg ast right.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

It's a very muddy pool, between AST and APBT. My girl's ancestors were dual registered as AST until a couple generations ago, which bugs me to no end, as I would really like to have dual registered dogs. :/ You could very easily register her UKC, and they are a much more friendly organization for newcomers, especially if you plan to handle her yourself. 

Most winning APBT in UKC are pretty much AST, and many are dual registered.


----------

